# Chain watcher or chain drop device for TCR frames



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Experienced my first chain drop problem with my 2005 TCR Comp 1. I had an N Gear Jump Stop on hand (which I think is the best one on the market) in 34.9 mm clamp size which I tried to install. It fit OK on the seatube up high but not near the crank, as the downtube flares out in diameter near the crank.

Anybody know what chain drop device works on these earlier TCR frames?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=32102


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

ewitz said:


> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=32102


That thing is ridiculously priced, considering an N Gear would work a lot better and is only around $10! I decided to try a $13 Dog Fang and use double-sided tape and a tie wrap to hold it in place. If this doesn't work I will go with the K-Edge. Thanks for the link; that's the best price I've seen for it.

A longer bolt on the N Gear might work on my TCR Comp 1 except it interferes with the front derailleur cable. Also, pretty cramped down there near the BB.


----------

